# sentra FE 1300 cc



## nmer (Sep 1, 2004)

I have a problem during first start, I have to wait for 3 to 4 minutes before I drive the car, any clues regarding this type of problem?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Can this be moved to the Sentra forums please?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I moved this to the wrong area...sorry.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Have you had your carb calibrated? Might be flooded at first start.

FYI for anyone who wants to help this guy, FE 1300 is GA13, DOHC, but carburated.


----------

